

Show HN: Guitar Tuner web app with Polymer - kinlan
https://guitar-tuner.appspot.com/

======
HenryTheHorse
Looks pretty, but you need to simplify the experience:

99% of us play ONLY standard tuning. So give us the EADGBE notes as the
default and please don't make choose from 12 notes. Guitar players rarely tune
to C# or Eb.

Also, "4th Octave C" is an accurate but not a useful description for
guitarists. (It is, to pianists). We just need to know "High E or Low E".

------
marvel_boy
Newbie here. Why is not supported in Safari?

